# H. Spinifer and H. longimanus



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there,
I've been looking into getting either a H. Spinifer or H. longimanus scorpion and been looking at their caresheets. But I was wondering what the main differences between them are? Are either of them much bigger or aggressive etc
Also, what are the chances of finding captive bred of either species?
Many thanks,
Jenni


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I had a H. Spinifer a while ago & it was ok, not aggressive & about the size of a fist but was constantly wandering around its enclosure tapping the sides trying to break out.
I didnt keep him long, found him a bit boring after T's but if scorps are your thing, go for it.

I dont know much about the other 1 you mentioned.

I got mine off TSS but there are many shops on the high street & online that deal with scorps.


----------



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, sounds fair enough, I couldn't choose between the two (mainly cause they look so similar) which is why I was wondering if there are any notable differences between them.
None of my t's do a great deal until you feed them either, so if either scorp was more agressive I'd go for that one just so it hopefully has a better feeding response.
TSS do have a longimanus I think but it's WC, if there is a chance of finding CB I'd rather go for that.


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Theres one realy afew small difrences between them, h spinifer is a lil bigger and has an almost smooth look to its pedipalps (claws) and the longinmanus,s pedipalps are more granulated and are a lil longer in comparison to its over all size wich is where it gets its name longimanus, the longimanus have a lil more attitude and are altho still communial a lil less tolerant to each other but the spinifer in general is a big beter looking scorp! also the spinifers dnt tend to burrow as much as the longimanus so less likely to tear apart the nice set up uve just spend a hour making look nice!!lol my advice is go for 2 spinifers in a decent 30" tank! an yh there both fairly common but its usualy only small juveniles available but big adults do come up every so offen, keep an.eye on the spider shop they get them usualy


----------



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

The spinifer sounds like the way to go! Would be good if they don't burrow as much so I don't end up with a pet hole lol
Thanks very much for your reply, was exactly what I wanted to know, I will keep an eye on TSS and see what happens.
Cheers : victory:



luke0227 said:


> Theres one realy afew small difrences between them, h spinifer is a lil bigger and has an almost smooth look to its pedipalps (claws) and the longinmanus,s pedipalps are more granulated and are a lil longer in comparison to its over all size wich is where it gets its name longimanus, the longimanus have a lil more attitude and are altho still communial a lil less tolerant to each other but the spinifer in general is a big beter looking scorp! also the spinifers dnt tend to burrow as much as the longimanus so less likely to tear apart the nice set up uve just spend a hour making look nice!!lol my advice is go for 2 spinifers in a decent 30" tank! an yh there both fairly common but its usualy only small juveniles available but big adults do come up every so offen, keep an.eye on the spider shop they get them usualy


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a H. Spinifer and its the devil. It's a juvenile right now but its always angry but at the.size it is right now its like Napoleons Syndrome. When its full grown its going to be a handful.

Be prepared for something that can be an angry little thing, because then at least if its chilled youre already prepared.


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Iv found wiv all heterometrus species there quite aggresive when juvi but tend to chill out abit as they get bigger, napoleons syndrome sounds about ryt tho!lol u can.always end up wiv a rouge or over agressive specimen, the most agressive scorp iv got is an adult male emp!! batterd every female iv tryd to mate him with!!lol oh if you find any adluts let me know as id like a couple again myself


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

i love my spinifer's, always active at night, farocious appetites and mine are very aggresive, always hissing and going into deffensive mode when i open the enclosure, but they rarely sting just pinch ALOT, and it actually quite hurts, :lol2:


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Haha neva been pinched myself but herd spinifers pedipalps are a lil sharper than most other scorps! my swammerdami got hold of my tweezers last week an dnt let go for a couple seconds!lol a couple seconds doesnt sound alot but if it was my finger im sure id have known about it! shes nearly twice the size ov ur average spinifer aswell!


----------



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone, but now I'm itching to find myself a spinifer! They're just what I'm after by the sounds of it.
Will I be able to find CB or would I be waiting a long, long time?



luke0227 said:


> Iv found wiv all heterometrus species there quite aggresive when juvi but tend to chill out abit as they get bigger, napoleons syndrome sounds about ryt tho!lol u can.always end up wiv a rouge or over agressive specimen, the most agressive scorp iv got is an adult male emp!! batterd every female iv tryd to mate him with!!lol oh if you find any adluts let me know as id like a couple again myself


lol the only ones I've found so far are some wc "Large" sized unsexed from BugzUK


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Jenni T said:


> Thanks everyone, but now I'm itching to find myself a spinifer! They're just what I'm after by the sounds of it.
> Will I be able to find CB or would I be waiting a long, long time?
> 
> 
> ...


ive got some babies, and another female ready to drop soon, :2thumb:


----------



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

azza23 said:


> ive got some babies, and another female ready to drop soon, :2thumb:


Ooo!  How do you keep your babies compared to the adults? And also what is the survival rate like of the babies, I'm only used to slings that seem to be so fragile.


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

How many babies do u have mate an would you be intrested in trading some for some babies h swammerdai? im tryin to collect 4 ov as many heterometrus species i can as young for later years breeding projects,


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

luke0227 said:


> How many babies do u have mate an would you be intrested in trading some for some babies h swammerdai? im tryin to collect 4 ov as many heterometrus species i can as young for later years breeding projects,


the current babies are all spoken for, but i'll PM you when my other female drops a load, wich should be soon and yes i would trade:2thumb:


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Jenni T said:


> Ooo!  How do you keep your babies compared to the adults? And also what is the survival rate like of the babies, I'm only used to slings that seem to be so fragile.


if you have experience with raising slings you shouldnt have much trouble wiv raising scorps!! the only real issue scorps have trouble with is shedding or moulting, humidity is ment to limit them having problems but sometimes they jus dnt make it, big species like heterometrus and some pandinus of do better wen young if kept in.small groups of 3-4 and are usualy totaly fine and will hide and even feed on the same kill up untill around 5 molts wer then they might start to show a lil less tolerance towards each other wich is easliy sorted by a biger enclosure and a couple more hides spaced out, also the higher the heat the better there matabalisums work and quiker they grow but i wouldnt go any higher than 85, high humidity is a must for the young as they can.dry out alot easier than adults, all in all id say there easier to raise than alot of slings


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

luke0227 said:


> if you have experience with raising slings you shouldnt have much trouble wiv raising scorps!! the only real issue scorps have trouble with is shedding or moulting, humidity is ment to limit them having problems but sometimes they jus dnt make it, big species like heterometrus and some pandinus of do better wen young if kept in.small groups of 3-4 and are usualy totaly fine and will hide and even feed on the same kill up untill around 5 molts wer then they might start to show a lil less tolerance towards each other wich is easliy sorted by a biger enclosure and a couple more hides spaced out, also the higher the heat the better there matabalisums work and quiker they grow but i wouldnt go any higher than 85, high humidity is a must for the young as they can.dry out alot easier than adults, all in all id say there easier to raise than alot of slings


well that saved me answering, as said humidity should be your priority with scorplings, i keep adults seperate only because i used to keep in groups but i had a couple of females get fed up with the males and kill them, moody hormonal bitches :lol2:


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

:lol2:


azza23 said:


> the current babies are all spoken for, but i'll PM you when my other female drops a load, wich should be soon and yes i would trade:2thumb:[/QUO
> 
> U jus made my day mate! straigh 4 for 4 swap sound fair?


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

luke0227 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> azza23 said:
> ...


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

azza23 said:


> luke0227 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol2:
> ...


----------



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

luke0227 said:


> if you have experience with raising slings you shouldnt have much trouble wiv raising scorps!! the only real issue scorps have trouble with is shedding or moulting, humidity is ment to limit them having problems but sometimes they jus dnt make it, big species like heterometrus and some pandinus of do better wen young if kept in.small groups of 3-4 and are usualy totaly fine and will hide and even feed on the same kill up untill around 5 molts wer then they might start to show a lil less tolerance towards each other wich is easliy sorted by a biger enclosure and a couple more hides spaced out, also the higher the heat the better there matabalisums work and quiker they grow but i wouldnt go any higher than 85, high humidity is a must for the young as they can.dry out alot easier than adults, all in all id say there easier to raise than alot of slings





azza23 said:


> well that saved me answering, as said humidity should be your priority with scorplings, i keep adults seperate only because i used to keep in groups but i had a couple of females get fed up with the males and kill them, moody hormonal bitches :lol2:


Fair enough, cheers for all the info! : victory: I guess if I get a small group of 3 I'd keep an eye on them and see how they're treating eachother as they get older, and act accordingly. 
Heheh, female inverts obviously have alot less tolerance then us human females!



luke0227 said:


> Wkd mate! oh an sorry jeni dnt mean turn ur thread into a market!!lol


Haha no problem, glad it helped us both out!

Also, azza23 would you please pm me when you've got more scorplings ready, interested in 2 or 3, happy to pay for postage :no1:
A well worth it thread!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Jenni T said:


> Fair enough, cheers for all the info! : victory: I guess if I get a small group of 3 I'd keep an eye on them and see how they're treating eachother as they get older, and act accordingly.
> Heheh, female inverts obviously have alot less tolerance then us human females!
> 
> 
> ...


will do, :2thumb:


----------



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

Great! Thankyou : victory:


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Jenni T said:


> Fair enough, cheers for all the info! : victory: I guess if I get a small group of 3 I'd keep an eye on them and see how they're treating eachother as they get older, and act accordingly.
> Heheh, female inverts obviously have alot less tolerance then us human females!
> 
> 
> ...



i dnt know about that iv had afew human females get bored and try to kill me!!lol
Looks like this has been a win-win-win situation! nice one ppl!lol
dnt hesitate to ask if you have any more questions, nuffin more i like to do then ramble on about scorps!!lol


----------



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

luke0227 said:


> i dnt know about that iv had afew human females get bored and try to kill me!!lol
> Looks like this has been a win-win-win situation! nice one ppl!lol
> dnt hesitate to ask if you have any more questions, nuffin more i like to do then ramble on about scorps!!lol



lol!
Indeed, worked out quite well. And cheers, : victory: I'm sure I'll have some more questions at some point so I'll definitley keep you guys in mind for scorpion rambling. I have the same when someone asks me about snakes, they end up learning alot more then they probably wanted to!


----------

